# Dekaron Failed to Update.



## 463098 (Dec 31, 2008)

I've asked the official support but we couldn't solve the problem and they left me with nothing.

After I launch the launcher in ADMINISTRATOR MOD after "combining data" a error pops us saying "Failed to Update" and it does it every time. I restarted, cleaned my computer loads of times. Tried shutting down my virus, spybot, tea timer. I've also added the launcher to the exception list in my firewall with no change. :4-dontkno

A DXDiag file is attatched to my post. Download it if you need info of my PC.

Here is the Official support from the GAMETRIBE TEAM:



> Hello, I have a very frustrating problem that I'm trying to fix for days now.
> 
> I've downloaded your Action 4 client from the gamershell link. I've installed it with no hassle.
> 
> ...


Please any advice would be appreciated. :sigh:


----------



## 463098 (Dec 31, 2008)

No one has a solution?

Blashemy.


----------



## Hayds510 (Jan 18, 2009)

did the games tech ever get back to you with info on that DxDiag? if so what did they say?

all i could probably think of doing here are downloading from somewhere else (i know you tried) but maybe somewhere else could have a working one? or try to download either an allready updated version, or, a much older version and see if it will update from the older one to the newest.

i tried to play this game but since i live in australia my IP was blocked  but where you live i dont think that could be the problem.


----------



## nakamamatay (Jul 4, 2009)

on the Dekaron folder open history.config with notepad. then delete all the numbers first! and replace the numbers with 30.1.19 save it and run launcher.exe ...or.. type in 30.1.19 below then delete 30.1.17 , 30.1.19 should be on the first line :grin:


----------

